# Photographic Height/Weight Chart. Check it out...



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I found something cool to share with you. This link will take you to a photographic height/weight chart. It doesn't tell what a healthy weight is. It just has pictures of men and women at varying heights and weights. 

http://www.cockeyed.com/photos/bodies/heightweight.shtml

I have to say that it makes it obvious how important being toned is. Some of the people are the same height and weight but one will look markedly better than the other.

Enjoy,

 RedTartan
196/195/165


----------



## Lauriebelle (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey that is a pretty cool site!


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

A camera will add at least ten pounds.

That's the main reason that I decided to quit eating them.


----------



## mscoffee (Jan 9, 2009)

OK, I now want to lose about 20 pounds and get a push-up bra


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I know once I lose another 20 lbs, I'll NEED a pushup bra! Why does that have to be the first place I loose weight!

Cathy


----------



## whinnyninny (Aug 17, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I am 5'5" and have gained about 40 lbs since September (I have never gained weight that quickly in my life, I think it could be related to the Mirena IUD I had inserted back in September). I am around 230 now, and to myself I think I look massive (I HATE weighing this much!) but it helps to see what others of my approximate size look like, I realize I must not look as huge as I think I do. (There are none on there for my height/weight but there are a some around that, off by an inch or two or 10 lbs or so).


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

What? A push up bra? 

I need a full body lift! 

I remember once I asked my husband if he'd rather have a slim, wrinkly wife or a plump wife with no wrinkles. He wanted slim....
The fatter I get, the smoother (younger) my face looks. But, oh well, maybe that's why I'm not married now. :icecream:


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow, i don't look at all like the one I'm close too....must be all the dog walking i do LOL I gotta say though, I wish I had the boobs like she does!


----------

